# Solved: Runescape HD (bad graphics card)



## tdawg252 (Jul 4, 2008)

When the recent Runescape® HD came out my graphics card wasn't good enough.

In the display info,Under "Display" it says "Plug and Play Monitor on Mobile Intel(r) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express..." right there it runs out of space but im assuming it says Express chipset. 

I have a Dell|Latitude|D610 OS. XP professional. My cousins have a Dell|latitude|C400 and they are using "intel(r) 82830M Graphics controller.

Since i have the same computer type (i think) latitude, could i download the intel(r) 82830M graphics controller and my computer run it, allowing me to play runescape HD?

if not what should i use? it says that graphics cards with 64mb would work.

for instance GeForce 3 or higher. but, im pretty sure GeForce won't work on this type of computer


----------



## Cazio (Apr 4, 2008)

You can't download the graphics controller, since it is a piece of hardware.

Unfortunately, as you are using a laptop, it will be very difficult to add in a graphics card. Many laptops are constructed in such a way that every bit of space is used. Your best bet would be to contact Dell and see if it is possible to upgrade your laptop, and, if so, what parts would fit.


----------



## tdawg252 (Jul 4, 2008)

well at the url i found it said "download intel(r) 82830M graphics controller" but this is probably an upgrade isn't it?


----------



## Cazio (Apr 4, 2008)

That link actually takes you to page where you can download drivers for the chipset. Without the chipset, they wouldn't do anything (except, maybe, mess up your computer).


----------



## tdawg252 (Jul 4, 2008)

ahhhh it looks like the normal dell latitude d610 has a RADEON 9000. could mine have been modifyed?

could i buy this drive and install that? (since im stupid to the computer =) sould i get my 2nd cousin "the computer wiz" to install it?)


----------



## Cazio (Apr 4, 2008)

Probably. You'd have to make sure to get the "mobile" version of the card. It'll usually be pretty obvious of the card is meant for laptops.


----------



## tdawg252 (Jul 4, 2008)

ill look up the price on ebay
lol


----------



## tdawg252 (Jul 4, 2008)

would this work? http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Radeon-9000...oryZ3762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

That is a graphics card for a full size pc, not a laptop, so no , it wonr fit. If it did you would fill half the lappy with it!


----------



## tdawg252 (Jul 4, 2008)

lol it turns out that replacing a graphics card in my laptop is too much trouble/ impossible. the graphics card is intigrated into the motherboard... ohh well =(


----------



## Cazio (Apr 4, 2008)

Integrated graphics doesn't neccessarily mean a graphics card cannot be added. Again, it is a question of whether or not there is space within the laptop


----------



## christarp (Jul 21, 2007)

Cazio said:


> Integrated graphics doesn't neccessarily mean a graphics card cannot be added. Again, it is a question of whether or not there is space within the laptop


Most of the time it's impossible to upgrade a laptops video card.

Unless you have one of those beta ATI external laptop video cards.


----------



## tdawg252 (Jul 4, 2008)

turns out instead of using Internet Explorer I used Mozilla Firefox and it worked =P thanks for your help anyway


----------



## BodyworkeR (Apr 3, 2001)

I don't know why but for me Runescape HD worked just fine on Firefox 2 up thru the latest updates but when I upgraded to Firefox 3.01 Runescape HD stopped working. Curious if anyopne else has seen this problem, or better yet has a solution.


----------

